# Finally got round to re racking the breeding shed



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks amazing! Bet that kept you busy :lol2:


----------



## creepy-critters (Jul 1, 2009)

*wow*

that looks awesome!!!


----------



## lizzard boy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

WOW :gasp:


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

wow thats great i wanted a shed like that till next door neighb ours started with bbq i was choking inside with doors closed so god knows what they wouldve done to my snake collection
nice set up there thou


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

bloody hell thats sweet


----------



## blackjohnzx6 (Jun 18, 2009)

*racking*

them shelves dont look to sturdy to me id b worried with a ll that glass on them


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

blackjohnzx6 said:


> them shelves dont look to sturdy to me id b worried with a ll that glass on them


Racked out the same as the rep shed and those shelves have been up 7 years, they are more that man enough


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

looks great steve, nice and well spaced.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Thats why i had to re rack, it was getting a bit full up, easier to work in there now


----------



## lukeyboi (Aug 10, 2009)

wow...


----------

